# Are the red in the "back back lakes" yet.



## seeingred

Headed down to POC next weekend and know we must be getting close to the first back lake shrimp hatches. My best trips ever have been in late march and early april.


----------



## yourdad

they all died in the freeze.


----------



## Hal01

yourdad said:


> they all died in the freeze.


A true asset to the forum. You should post more often.


----------



## yourdad

I just might...


----------



## [email protected]

LMAO!


----------



## flywader

there aren't any fish in the back back lakes but there've been a few in the back back back lakes. 

check the fishing reports section for all the latest hotspotter action.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

are you sure it's back back back?

i heard it was the back back back back back ones, but that you need a boat with a deer stand over the console to get there


----------



## flywader

want about a deer stand on the front deck like this clown?


----------



## Solid Action

There are a few showing up, but you have to go way, way, way back in the back, back, back lakes.


----------



## yourmom

you need to listen to yourdad, they all died.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

flywader said:


> want about a deer stand on the front deck like this clown?


nope, not tall enough - i wonder if you have to account for wind speed and direction from that high

i'd love to see that thing fall over running about 60 and still be attached to the deck:rotfl:


----------



## rattletrap

You can`t catch them wiyhout a Corky either !!!


----------



## yourmom

rattletrap said:


> You can`t catch them wiyhout a Corky either !!!


*** is a corky?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

yourmom said:


> *** is a corky?


Go ask yourdad


----------



## bartfromcorpus

yourmom said:


> *** is a corky?


a hunk of rubber with extra hooks for the very skilled anglers - although you'd think it was made of cork


----------



## skidmark

yourmom said:


> *** is a corky?


 He was an Actor from a Family Channel TV series back in the 90's.


----------



## Stuart

yourmom said:


> *** is a corky?


Forget it. I stepped up to a 12 wt _with orange line_ and they still don't cast worth a darn.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

add 2 more sets of trebles - it takes that many hooks to catch a fish (apparently)


----------



## JDM77

Solid Action said:


> There are a few showing up, but you have to go way, way, way back in the back, back, back lakes.


Dang way, way, way, in the back, back, back, lake fish!


----------



## Golden

POC is closed for repair...and the parts wont be in for two months. Rockport/Port A... now there's your answer! Redfish and specs everywhere. Hotel rooms cheap. Spring break hotties just beggin for a boat ride. Go There now!


----------



## BugEm

Golden said:


> POC is closed for repair...and the parts wont be in for two months. Rockport/Port A... now there's your answer! Redfish and specs everywhere. Hotel rooms cheap. Spring break hotties just beggin for a boat ride. Go There now!


and tell your friends.


----------



## seeingred

No worries, I'm not offended by a bunch of sh!tbags. I wasn't trying to gain some sort of confidential info on the flyfishing forum, just wanting to know if the reds have gotten in the back lakes. I can pretty much guarantee I know more about flyfishing for reds than most of these haters,but whatever. I have have no problem passing along info to fellow friends. Unfortunately, flyfishing is mostly comprised of "flats [email protected]" who take themselves so seriously it is hard to have a real conversation. Funnniest part is most of the jerks responding couldn't physically get to where I am talking about.


----------



## BugEm

seeingred said:


> No worries, I'm not offended by a bunch of sh!tbags. I wasn't trying to gain some sort of confidential info on the flyfishing forum, just wanting to know if the reds have gotten in the back lakes. I can pretty much guarantee I know more about flyfishing for reds than most of these haters,but whatever. I have have no problem passing along info to fellow friends. Unfortunately, flyfishing is mostly comprised of "flats [email protected]" who take themselves so seriously it is hard to have a real conversation. Funnniest part is most of the jerks responding couldn't physically get to where I am talking about.


sheesh...testy are we?


----------



## skidmark

seeingred said:


> No worries, I'm not offended by a bunch of sh!tbags. I wasn't trying to gain some sort of confidential info on the flyfishing forum, just wanting to know if the reds have gotten in the back lakes. I can pretty much guarantee I know more about flyfishing for reds than most of these haters,but whatever. I have have no problem passing along info to fellow friends. Unfortunately, flyfishing is mostly comprised of "flats [email protected]" who take themselves so seriously it is hard to have a real conversation. Funnniest part is most of the jerks responding couldn't physically get to where I am talking about.


Well let's see some proof of your guarantee.


----------



## BugEm

skidmark said:


> Well let's see some proof of your guarantee.


crickets....


----------



## MUDFLAT

As low as the tides have been, no one can get to the "back back lakes" High tide is a dream, it is still way low. Fish are present but with the spring break yahoos driving everywhere, getting stuck on every flat, not many fish will eat. Good luck, shrimp have hatched and Reds are chasing them, just hard to get to them and/or get them to eat.


----------



## bartfromcorpus

seeingred said:


> No worries, I'm not offended by a bunch of sh!tbags. I wasn't trying to gain some sort of confidential info on the flyfishing forum, just wanting to know if the reds have gotten in the back lakes. I can pretty much guarantee I know more about flyfishing for reds than most of these haters,but whatever. I have have no problem passing along info to fellow friends. Unfortunately, flyfishing is mostly comprised of "flats [email protected]" who take themselves so seriously it is hard to have a real conversation. Funnniest part is most of the jerks responding couldn't physically get to where I am talking about.


just get back there and check it out, you'll probably find fish


----------



## seeingred

skidmark said:


> Well let's see some proof of your guarantee.


You are right, that was a stupid thing to say. I could care less about measuring angling skills. I was only trying to start up some conversation with fellow flyfisherman and share some very non specific information. I guess I thought this was similar to the Blue Water board where people share ideas and conceptual information, but I guess that is just a different fraternity.

Mudflat, thanks for the info. I did not realize how low the tides were now. Here is a good link to the NOAA real time and predicted tide site that coupled with moon patterns can really help time a trip.

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/data_menu.shtml?stn=8773701 Port OConnor, TX&type=Tide Data

Saturday's wind forecast might keep me here though. I will post what I find


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

seeingred said:


> No worries, I'm not offended by a bunch of sh!tbags. I wasn't trying to gain some sort of confidential info on the flyfishing forum, just wanting to know if the reds have gotten in the back lakes. I can pretty much guarantee I know more about flyfishing for reds than most of these haters,but whatever. I have have no problem passing along info to fellow friends. Unfortunately, flyfishing is mostly comprised of "flats [email protected]" who take themselves so seriously it is hard to have a real conversation. Funnniest part is most of the jerks responding couldn't physically get to where I am talking about.


Just ignore the fishing snobs if you can.
In my experience the back lakes get good mid to late March, although I haven't tried yet this year.
What kind of flies do you throw for this? I have a buddy who is a flyfishing guide in Montana and ties his own flies. He's making a trip down here with a client in 2 weeks to Arroyo City. He and a friend of his came up with some good looking spoon patterns to try out, and will possibly market them later.


----------



## Stuart

Hmmm, I'm a fly fishing hack and I know whether the reds are in the back lakes right now. Just saying.


----------



## seeingred

Stuart said:


> Hmmm, I'm a fly fishing hack and I know whether the reds are in the back lakes right now. Just saying.


Man, that is great that you have been able to get out there and figure that out. Must be nice living so close to the coast. Unfortunately, this will be my first trip of the year. With a 1 year old son and mom and dad both working full time, my frequency sure has dropped off. Since I can't spend every weekend exploring, it sure is nice to go loaded with a little information..... just saying


----------



## flywader

seeingred said:


> I can pretty much guarantee I know more about flyfishing for reds than most of these haters,but whatever.


if that were the case then you would have known that salt carp can be found in the back lakes year round and you would not have asked such a question.


----------



## skidmark

seeingred said:


> No worries, I'm not offended by a bunch of sh!tbags. I wasn't trying to gain some sort of confidential info on the flyfishing forum, just wanting to know if the reds have gotten in the back lakes. I can pretty much guarantee I know more about flyfishing for reds than most of these haters,but whatever. I have have no problem passing along info to fellow friends. Unfortunately, flyfishing is mostly comprised of "flats [email protected]" who take themselves so seriously it is hard to have a real conversation. Funnniest part is most of the jerks responding couldn't physically get to where I am talking about.


still waiting for your proof. Here is mine. See I am showing everyone my flyrod I caught this fish on. PROOF


----------



## MUDFLAT

SeeingRed, I live full time in POC and mostly flyfish. While I won't give you exact spots to fish, I will most certainly give whatever pattern I have noticed. Anyone willing to ask for help, deserves a straight answer. There are no "secret spots'' where there are always fish willing to take a fly!


----------



## long shot

As much as I love to fly fish Ill admit Im not the best fly fisherman in the world and Im sure that most everyone on this thread knows more about fly fishing than I do, but... maybe everyone who is posting up bragging pics to prove their worthiness as a fly fishing expert should either look into posting recent bragging pics (If they have any) or invest in some new gear. 
http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...d1206760-Men-s-UA-Guide-III-Short/1206760-251

Why is the short shorts song stuck in my head?


----------



## JDM77

skidmark said:


> still waiting for your proof. Here is mine. See I am showing everyone my flyrod I caught this fish on. PROOF


 Nice catch Richard Simmons


----------



## tpool

JDM77 said:


> Nice catch Richard Simmons


HAHAHAHA!!! Sure is funny skidmark & yourmom have the same avatar. Is that yourmom in the picture skidmark? 

T-BONE


----------



## seeingred

skidmark said:


> still waiting for your proof. Here is mine. See I am showing everyone my flyrod I caught this fish on. PROOF


Incredible pic! I am officially humbled


----------



## flyman99

I probably have the worst cast, presentation and general knowledge of any and I come up with fish on the fly every trip. Visit with the fly shops and guides, and ignore these other Chodes.


----------



## yourmom

flyman99 said:


> I probably have the worst cast, presentation and general knowledge of any and I come up with fish on the fly every trip. Visit with the fly shops and guides, and ignore these other Chodes.


yeah, just ignore us, because flyman99 has a wealth of knowledge for you and he catches fish on the fly in his sleep.

you and shallowist must be brothers


----------



## shallowist

I guess that it's respect when they take your avatar picture and then dig through and locate a 20 year old shot of you and a tapron to post up. Thanks guys!


----------



## yourmom

shallowist said:


> I guess that it's respect when they take your avatar picture and then dig through and locate a 20 year old shot of you and a tapron to post up. Thanks guys!


wow that pic is twenty yrs old......your old, jus sayin. i wasn't even born yet. jeeez

its my avatar now, not yours


----------

